

UK Government Now Wants to Spy on Websites with Free Accounts - notdarkyet
http://www.techradar.com/news/internet/government-now-wants-to-pry-on-facebook-476289

======
vaksel
pry? That sentence doesn't make any sense. Does it make sense for UKers?

